# Horse Trailer Cover



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

contact the company and give the measurements of your trailer. Ask them if their covers will fit your trailer. Keep the email.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If you cannot find one, regular tarps come in all sizes, so there would be one out there to drape over your trailer. Also, you can buy those carport modulars. If not tall enough, build a little wall and mount in on top of the wall.


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have actually had a tarp before and it worked out great. After two years it got some holes though so I figured that maybe it was time to buy a real cover.   Especially since it is a lot easier taking off and putting on a cover rather than a tarp.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please get a breathable tarp. Cool nights can create moisture which gets trapped under a regular plastic tarp. It's best to let air blow through the trailer to help keep it dry. If parking it on dirt or gravel, put down old sheets of plywood so grass doesn't try to grow up around the frame. And be sure to lift your mats as they trap moisture from the ground that seeps between the boards.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Beverly Bay cover was ripped in 1st winter I used it. Absolute junk IMHO. Much cheaper to get a big tarp and cover the trailer with it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> Please get a breathable tarp. Cool nights can create moisture which gets trapped under a regular plastic tarp. It's best to let air blow through the trailer to help keep it dry.


I left the space between the door and the bottom opened when I used the tarp.


----------

